
Symbolics Lispm Document Archive - fogus
http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/symbolics/
======
zandorg
I read a brochure for the 3620. What's interesting it came with a laser
printer. But did it come with word processing/DTP software?

~~~
lispm
You could print text files, postscript files, screenshots, graphics and also
program your own output.

Genera has markup language based on 'Scribe'. You can print formatted text to
the printer.

It has a Document Examiner for online documentation. You can print the
documentation.

The documentation is created with a software called 'Concordia'. With that you
can create books, manuals and online documentation. Obviously it can print,
too. <http://lispm.dyndns.org/news?ID=NEWS-2005-06-10-1>

A video showing some bits of Concordia:

<http://lispm.dyndns.org/mov/concordia.mov>

